# University Challenge 2011/12



## London_Calling (Aug 2, 2011)

Caught most of this  last night - episode 5 already?? 

Anyway, in the groove now; was as tight as possibe - 5 points in it with the losers mid way through answering a set.

Where the fuck do Balliol College find these 1950s dress-like-your-dad types.

Excellent. Put it in yer smartphone's  exciting Android pop up reminder calendar.


----------



## starfish (Aug 3, 2011)

Homerton were very unlucky. Looked out of it at the half way stage but they came back well.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2011)

Well done starfish, I was feeling a little lonely. May as well link up - this week (E5):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0133jyf/University_Challenge_2011_2012_Episode_5/


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2011)

If those students had but one neck...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2011)

If that's a starter for ten the answer might be Caligula...


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 5, 2011)

I got three questions right once.  And one of them the smug boffin cunts didn't even get.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate University Challenge

It just makes me feel mentally inadequate

Sod the lot of them


----------



## starfish (Aug 8, 2011)

Was a bit one sided tonight. Not often you see contestants in suits & ties. They looked a right pair of future bankers.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 8, 2011)

In the main you get two types of contestant on it. It's either some posh cunt with a corduroy blazer and quiff or a stoner hippy who wears lots of bracelets and high fives his colleagues after getting a question right.

CUNTS the lot of them. Still wouldn't miss it definitely one of the few things I watch every week on T.V.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 8, 2011)

i just watch for the title music


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2011)

starfish said:


> Was a bit one sided tonight. Not often you see contestants in suits & ties. They looked a right pair of future bankers.



I hated them.
Then I flicked over to Only Connect on BBC4, and it was that horrible team 'The Epicurians' that all talk over each other, and even when one of their team has buzzed, other members interrupt them so that they can show off that they know the answer. I had to switch back to News24 after that


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2011)

Mumbles274 said:


> i just watch for the title music



And the scornful response to wrong answers Paxo gives, of course.

I actually did alright last night, even getting some of the history and classics answers, of which I know fuck all, with my random guessing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2011)

i thought tiny tim was dead


----------



## Maggot (Nov 28, 2011)

Supporting UCL tonight - mainly cos their captain looks like Zaphod Beedlebrox.


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2011)

I was, especially because of the unbelievably posh woman in the warwick team. But then they mistook a 'posthumous' picture of Sylvia Plath for _Caroline_ Duffy


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2011)

Damn, forgot about it. Will have to wait til it's on catch up.
Part of the entertainment is observing the outlandish appearances and mannerisms of some of the monied classes


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Supporting UCL tonight - mainly cos their captain looks like Zaphod Beedlebrox.


Me too, I like him!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 28, 2011)

belboid said:


> I was, especially because of the unbelievably posh woman in the warwick team. But then they mistook a 'posthumous' picture of Sylvia Plath for _Caroline_ Duffy


Even I got that, and I have no idea what Sylvia Plath looks like!

And you mean Carol Ann Duffy.


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2011)

uhh, thats why I italicised what they said her first name was


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Even I got that, and I have no idea what Sylvia Plath looks like!
> 
> And you mean Carol Ann Duffy.


I think he was pointing out that _they _said *Caroline*, which exascerbated the irritation I believe.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 28, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Even I got that, and I have no idea what Sylvia Plath looks like!
> 
> And you mean Carol Ann Duffy.



Aye, but they definitely said Caroline. I also got that one despite not knowing what she looked like. Still supporting UCL throughout now since they were so entertaining tonight.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 28, 2011)

belboid said:


> uhh, thats why I italicised what they said her first name was


I didn't spot the italicism in the quote.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2011)

Didn't know there was a UC thread.  We never miss it -- that and Only Connect.

I did pretty well with UC tonight -- about 5 or 6 starter questions and a whole bunch of 5 pointers.  My best for a while.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2011)

Watching only connect as well, I rubbish at it though..... actually I'm rubbish at university challenge too!


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2011)

just realised the guy to Zaphods right (from our pov) was Sylar from Heroes!


----------



## starfish (Nov 28, 2011)

pigtails said:


> I think he was pointing out that _they _said *Caroline*, which exascerbated the irritation I believe.



I thought he was pointing out that it was posthumous prizes & Ms Duffy (whatever her first name is) is very much alive.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2011)

I was laughing at their nerdy knowledge of sci-fi music right up to the point when I got Blake's Seven and none of them did.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2011)

C'mon UCL!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2011)

There's some cross-pollination going on with a University Challenge team on Only Connect now.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 16, 2012)

Both Cambridge colleges tonight - Supporting Homerton cos of the Brian May lookalike.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 16, 2012)

and the young fogey captain.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't understand the system.  How many quarter finals are there?

Rooting for UCL again.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 23, 2012)

Each team plays twice in the quarter finals. Not sure how they work it out, probably the teams who win twice go through and then highest scorers or something.

That androgynous fella for UCL is a tit. "I'm going to say a skateboard trick", why the fuck would you do that when the question is about ice skating?


----------



## pigtails (Jan 23, 2012)

And he looks just like a bloke my mate went out with who pissed her bed and then pretended he'd spilt squash...... she didn't have any squash in the house.


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2012)

they need to _win_ twice, so can play three times.  bloody stupid

a question on figure skating the day the european championships open. how can they not know salchow??


----------



## Maggot (Jan 23, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Each team plays twice in the quarter finals. Not sure how they work it out, probably the teams who win twice go through and then highest scorers or something.
> 
> That androgynous fella for UCL is a tit. "I'm going to say a skateboard trick", why the fuck would you do that when the question is about ice skating?


It's 3 times as belboid says. You wouldn't get on it!

I like the Zaphod lookalike (he's not androgynous). UCL are the most entertaining team of the series.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 23, 2012)

Maggot said:


> It's 3 times as belboid says. You wouldn't get on it!
> 
> I like the Zaphod lookalike (he's not androgynous). UCL are the most entertaining team of the series.



How do you know I wouldn't get on it? Honest question.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 23, 2012)

Cos you're not that bright.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 23, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Cos you're not that bright.



Lol I don't think a web forum is exactly the place to show off. I am very good at general knowledge as a matter of fact


----------



## kabbes (Jan 24, 2012)

I quite liked UCL before but the captain really annoyed me yesterday.  He thinks he's too cool for the competition.  "I'm going to say thrush, that's funny."  Is it?  Is it really, in the context of this quiz?  Is funny what you should be looking for in providing an answer?

And he denies the rest of his team the opportunity to think about it and provide him with a proper answer, because he's so determined to leap in with one of his "funny" answers.

Basically, the guy's a total tit.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Basically, the guy's a total tit.



Typical wacky medical student. He probably had a dead bloke's penis in his pocket to drop into urinals for comedy effect.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2012)

kabbes said:


> And he denies the rest of his team the opportunity to think about it and provide him with a proper answer, because he's so determined to leap in with one of his "funny" answers.
> 
> Basically, the guy's a total tit.


Yup, total fucking wanker, can't stand him.   Paxman let that toothy guy off as well big time by questioning his answer and the guy came up with the first part of the equation and THEN Paxman gave it to him! Wtfuckingfuck?!


----------



## kabbes (Jan 24, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Yup, total fucking wanker, can't stand him. Paxman let that toothy guy off as well big time by questioning his answer and the guy came up with the first part of the equation and THEN Paxman gave it to him! Wtfuckingfuck?!


Actually, I think toothy guy gave the proper answer to the question asked.  Wasn't the question "what is the something or other given by a current of I and a resistance of R?"  And he replied as "IR^2", but Paxman wanted the left side of the formula too for some reason.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Actually, I think toothy guy gave the proper answer to the question asked. Wasn't the question "what is the something or other given by a current of I and a resistance of R?" And he replied as "IR^2", but Paxman wanted the left side of the formula too for some reason.


Ah, right, my mistake then.  I was proper indignant last night over that too


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 24, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Actually, I think toothy guy gave the proper answer to the question asked. Wasn't the question "what is the something or other given by a current of I and a resistance of R?" And he replied as "IR^2", but Paxman wanted the left side of the formula too for some reason.


It was no problem. When Paxman gently prompted him for the other side of the equation, he answered "P =" and was given the points.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Yup, total fucking wanker, can't stand him. Paxman let that toothy guy off as well big time by questioning his answer and the guy came up with the first part of the equation and THEN Paxman gave it to him! Wtfuckingfuck?!



Toothy guy gave us the creeps. Makings of a serial killer in that one.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure who to support tonight.


----------



## starfish (Jan 30, 2012)

That was a little bit one sided.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2012)

Good to see my alma mater storming to victory last night. The captain was pretty well-read I thought.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 31, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good to see my alma mater storming to victory last night. The captain was pretty well-read I thought.


he was a cock though!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2012)

pigtails said:


> he was a cock though!



Blasphemy. He looked like he was in an indie band.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 31, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Blasphemy. He looked like he was in an indie band.


Like I said - a cock!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2012)

pigtails said:


> Like I said - a cock!



Compared to the drongos in the Newcastle team, he was a rock God.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 31, 2012)

If God is a cock!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2012)

pigtails said:


> If God is a cock!



God is definitely a cock. It says so in the Old Testicle.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 31, 2012)

He was impressive.  Reminded me of Crispy.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good to see my alma mater storming to victory last night. The captain was pretty well-read I thought.



Aye, fucking brilliant that, I got loads right this time too 



pigtails said:


> he was a cock though!



He fucking was NOT!!



Maggot said:


> He was impressive. Reminded me of Crispy.



Hmmm...a little, yeh.  I didn't like him on first sight, but he grew on me.  Not like that is how I felt about Crispy, you understand!


----------



## Maggot (Feb 20, 2012)

Manchester FTW!


----------



## belboid (Feb 20, 2012)

oh yes, specially after that last answer 'whatsisname, fella who fell offthe boat'

their captain is rather annoying tho


----------



## pigtails (Feb 20, 2012)

Na, they have that cock for a captain!



I suspect they will win though.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 20, 2012)

I really dislike that guy!


----------



## pigtails (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome round!!!


----------



## N_igma (Feb 20, 2012)

That was a good one. I want Manchester to win now!


----------



## Maggot (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the Manchester Captain.

That was very exciting.


----------



## belboid (Feb 20, 2012)

I warmed to him a little after his 'say anything'


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 20, 2012)

seagull


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 20, 2012)

Animal off the Muppets Show was a bit intense.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> I warmed to him a little after his 'say anything'


I liked it when there was that question about scratched asteroids or something, and he said they're called "Cock Lines"! or did i mishear that


----------



## Maggot (Feb 20, 2012)

ska invita said:


> I liked it when there was that question about scratched asteroids or something, and he said they're called "Cock Lines"! or did i mishear that


That's what he said, but the question mentioned a German so it was probably Koch lines.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 20, 2012)

Maggot said:


> That's what he said, but the question mentioned a German so it was probably Koch lines.


thats a very forgiving reading of the situation


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2012)

Karran, the UCL captain, looks like the lead singer of Chicory Tip.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2012)

who else is in the semis?  UCL and some Oxbridge wankers?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 2, 2012)

Surely only characters in Blake's Seven are named things like "Karran"?


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2012)

well, as he looks like Zaphod, that seems rather appropriate, no?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 2, 2012)

Good to see UCL pissing all over the Oxbridge teams. Will it be a UCL v Manchester final?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2012)

I fucking HATE Karran.  Just sayin, like.

Wanker


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2012)

Unless anyone's got something better for the chorus, I'm going with Son of My Father... No?  OK:

So-o-o-on of My Fa-ther.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 5, 2012)

Come on Manchester!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 5, 2012)

Yay!  That was pretty one-sided.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 5, 2012)

Halfway to the Manchester v UCL final. Joyce was on fire tonight.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2012)

I only got to watch this yesterday - fucking GERRIN Manchester!!  I think they're one of my most favourite teams ever on the programme - I bloody LOVE their captain


----------



## Maggot (Mar 12, 2012)

I love Manchester too. Am really surprised that pigtails doesn't like their captain.

Am supporting UCL tonight, but if they win I won't be sure who to support in the final.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 12, 2012)

i like the guy with the big hair. 

havent watched it in years  

when is it on?


----------



## N_igma (Mar 12, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> i like the guy with the big hair.
> 
> havent watched it in years
> 
> when is it on?


 
You just missed it.

That fella with the "Working Class smell" answer must feel like an absolute tit! Even Paxman couldn't stop laughing at him, both teams in tonight's show have annoyed me immensely throughout this year's coverage. That fella Pugh really needs some sort of chill pill! Manchester ftw!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 12, 2012)

yea i watched it lo, for the first time in years. 

that working class smell guy, what a tit!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 12, 2012)

he was trying to be funny but total fail


----------



## N_igma (Mar 12, 2012)

I know and I was literally shouting the chess answers at the screen lol!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 12, 2012)

Farewell UCL - it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 12, 2012)

Fuck, Manchester are going to have to slip Pugh a Mickey Finn to win the final.


----------



## starfish (Mar 12, 2012)

N_igma said:


> You just missed it.
> 
> That fella with the "Working Class smell" answer must feel like an absolute tit! Even Paxman couldn't stop laughing at him, both teams in tonight's show have annoyed me immensely throughout this year's coverage. That fella Pugh really needs some sort of chill pill! Manchester ftw!


 
Yup, thats a hell of a tic hes got whenever he answers.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 12, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> he was trying to be funny but total fail


He wasn't trying to be funny, it was a serious answer.




			
				George Orwell said:
			
		

> _It is summed up in four frightful words which people nowadays are chary of uttering, but which were bandied about quite freely in my childhood. The words were: The lower classes smell._


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 12, 2012)

starfish said:


> Yup, thats a hell of a tic hes got whenever he answers.


 
They must keep editing out all the times he calls Paxman a cunt or a wanker.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 12, 2012)

sojourner said:


> I only got to watch this yesterday - fucking GERRIN Manchester!! I think they're one of my most favourite teams ever on the programme - I bloody LOVE their captain


 
Me too. I think he's rather cute tbh.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2012)

starfish said:


> Yup, thats a hell of a tic hes got whenever he answers.


He's a lot better than he was at first though, you can see his confidence has gone through the roof.  I quite like their team tbh, and am chuffed that Karran the Wanker is out.  I couldn't spend more than 5 minutes with him without decking the pretentious cunt. 

Anyhow - COME ON MANCHESTERRRR!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Me too. I think he's rather cute tbh.


I think he's cute too - but in a different way to you   I just want to mother him, he's ace! Bet he got bullied to FUCK at school.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 13, 2012)

sojourner said:


> He's a lot better than he was at first though, you can see his confidence has gone through the roof. I quite like their team tbh, and am chuffed that Karran the Wanker is out. I couldn't spend more than 5 minutes with him without decking the pretentious cunt.
> 
> Anyhow - COME ON MANCHESTERRRR!!!!


It's strange that you like the Manchester captain so much, yet hate the UCL captain as they are very similar characters.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 13, 2012)

Karran does get my back up a bit - but I was impressed by his total lack of annoyance at 'The Working Classes Smell' bloke - even when his howler of a wrong answer prevented their team from going to the lead.

I still wouldn't want him cutting me open though.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 13, 2012)

Maggot said:


> It's strange that you like the Manchester captain so much, yet hate the UCL captain as they are very similar characters.


Clearly I don't see them the same. Karran is a smart arse who dismisses his team mates answers, has ridiculous hair that he thinks must look great somehow, an overinflated ego based on fuck all, and isn't that clever tbh. Tother bloke is the complete opposite, and wayyyy more clever than Karran. He constantly listens to his team mates, and when they can't come up with anything he will.  I also love his fey ways


----------



## Maggot (Mar 13, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Clearly I don't see them the same. Karran is a smart arse who dismisses his team mates answers, has ridiculous hair that he thinks must look great somehow, an overinflated ego based on fuck all, and isn't that clever tbh. Tother bloke is the complete opposite, and wayyyy more clever than Karran. He constantly listens to his team mates, and when they can't come up with anything he will. I also love his fey ways


Karran must be pretty clever to get to the semi-finals. They both give amusing answers when they don't know them and both appear to be laid back about the whole thing  (although Karran seemed more subdued last night and less amusing). 

And I don't judge people by their hair-styles!


----------



## Rajjie (Mar 13, 2012)

Karran must be pretty clever to be a nearly qualified Doctor at UCL.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2012)

Rajjie said:


> Karran must be pretty clever to be a nearly qualified Doctor at UCL.


Clever at medical shit, yeh.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Karran must be pretty clever to get to the semi-finals. They both give amusing answers when they don't know them and both appear to be laid back about the whole thing (although Karran seemed more subdued last night and less amusing).
> 
> And I don't judge people by their hair-styles!


Karran isn't amusing, I haven't laughed or even smiled once at ANY of his answers!  And I wouldn't normally judge someone on their hairstyle, but he's a pretentious fucking WANKER, mate, he just is!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 14, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Karran isn't amusing, I haven't laughed or even smiled once at ANY of his answers! And I wouldn't normally judge someone on their hairstyle, but he's a pretentious fucking WANKER, mate, he just is!


 
I thought everyone was a pretentious wanker at university. That used to be at least 80% of the reason for going to university. It's just not safe to be like that in real life. You'd get killed.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I thought everyone was a pretentious wanker at university. That used to be at least 80% of the reason for going to university. It's just not safe to be like that in real life. You'd get killed.


I thought that for years too - until I pulled my head out of my arse and thought it might be quite nice to go to university and use my brain!


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Karran isn't amusing, I haven't laughed or even smiled once at ANY of his answers!


 
not even 'whatsisname, fella who fell offthe boat' - I think even Paxo laughed at that!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2012)

belboid said:


> not even 'whatsisname, fella who fell offthe boat' - I think even Paxo laughed at that!


No, nothing


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2012)

Karran: The John Terry of education.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 14, 2012)

I know it's not OK to judge people on things like that but I really wouldn't fancy him as my GP - not just the hair though that is a factor.  Having said that though, I used to have a GP who smoked about 80 fags a day, on entering the surgery you could barely see him for the fug of smoke and he used to hold his lit fag under the desk while he gave you the consultation.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2012)

Didn't seem the GP type to me - you might be SAFE!!1!


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw Karran on a repeat of Pointless the other week with his boyfriend. I hadn't pegged him as being gay at all. His boyfriend was equally geeky.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, I know what I missed out - he's a full-on smug cunt.  It's the smugness that gets to me the most - thanks for sparking that thought Susie


----------



## susie12 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes think you're right


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> I saw Karran on a repeat of Pointless the other week with his boyfriend. I hadn't *pegged* him as being gay at all. His boyfriend was equally geeky.


BaddumTISH!!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Karran isn't amusing, I haven't laughed or even smiled once at ANY of his answers! And I wouldn't normally judge someone on their hairstyle, but he's a pretentious fucking WANKER, mate, he just is!


 How is he pretentious? 


sojourner said:


> Oh, I know what I missed out - he's a full-on smug cunt. It's the smugness that gets to me the most - thanks for sparking that thought Susie


  As someone said on another thread smug = middle class and educated.


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2012)

They're on University Challenge, they're all middle class and educated. They're not all smug tho


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the way people ascribe so many traits to people who they've only seen answering questions.


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2012)

So, people attending university _aren't_ educated???


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2012)

I wasn't referring to that I was reffering to all the comments about being smug, a pretentious wanker, having an overinflated ego, being a cock and having the makings of a serial killer.


----------



## belboid (Mar 14, 2012)

but, but, but - that's half the fun of watching programmes with 'real' people on, jumping to conclusions about them


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a fucking game show, people


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2012)

belboid said:


> but, but, but - that's half the fun of watching programmes with 'real' people on, jumping to conclusions about them


Exactly!  I lay into the teams soon as they're mentioned, BEFORE actually if I check the telly info, and I'm afraid my southern prejudice DOES come into it  If there's a Northern team playing, they're the ones I want to win. If it's two southern teams, then points are awarded for intelligence, geekery (did you notice that Moz from the IT crowd was on the team this week? hehe), general oddjobness, and points deducted for smug pretentious wankers with stupid hair and punchable faces  It's a pure scientific logic, I'm sure you'll agree Maggot 

I do exactly the same with contestants on Mastermind too - Northerners are automatically voted for


----------



## N_igma (Mar 15, 2012)

belboid said:


> So, people attending university _aren't_ educated???


 
But not always middle class. I had free dinners in school and I went to uni


----------



## Maggot (Mar 15, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Exactly!  I lay into the teams soon as they're mentioned, BEFORE actually if I check the telly info, and I'm afraid my southern prejudice DOES come into it  If there's a Northern team playing, they're the ones I want to win. If it's two southern teams, then points are awarded for intelligence, geekery (did you notice that Moz from the IT crowd was on the team this week? hehe), general oddjobness, and points deducted for smug pretentious wankers with stupid hair and punchable faces  It's a pure scientific logic, I'm sure you'll agree Maggot
> 
> I do exactly the same with contestants on Mastermind too - Northerners are automatically voted for


I do the same, but with a bias against Oxbridge and towards Southern teams and teams with fit burds on!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I do the same, but with a bias against Oxbridge and towards Southern teams and teams with fit burds on!


Well, I wasn't going to mention the fit chicks, but seeing as you have, yeh - that does come into it on occasion


----------



## belboid (Mar 15, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Exactly!  I lay into the teams soon as they're mentioned, BEFORE actually if I check the telly info, and I'm afraid my southern prejudice DOES come into it  If there's a Northern team playing, they're the ones I want to win. If it's two southern teams, then points are awarded for intelligence, geekery (did you notice that Moz from the IT crowd was on the team this week? hehe), general oddjobness, and points deducted for smug pretentious wankers with stupid hair and punchable faces  It's a pure scientific logic, I'm sure you'll agree Maggot
> 
> I do exactly the same with contestants on Mastermind too - Northerners are automatically voted for


Not far off the correct method of choosing, but it is actually:
Alma mater Number 1 choice
Oxbridge teams disregarded on sight- (inc Durham and that posh Scotty one)
Northern teams - good
All male teams - bad (bonus points for women doing subjects such as Engineering)
All white teams - bad
Generally posh sounding - bad
Teams that are 'doing' a subject - good
Wearers of Hawkwind t-shirts - double plus good

For 'Hawkwind t-shirt' one may substitute 'generally groovy looking dude/dudess'


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

what if there both teams are oxbridge? i always pick cambridge over oxford.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2012)

You forgot one - if they 'read' rather than 'study' they're disqualified under the Complete Fucking Wankers Act


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what if there both teams are oxbridge? i always pick cambridge over oxford.


Hah - I always pick Oxford cos 1) I really like the place, and 2) one of my favourite writers, Jeanette Winterson, went there 

Cutting edge of precision logic, right there ^^


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2012)

the only reason i pick the cantabrigians is because my grandfather is one.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2012)

Fucking bunch of weirdos we are


----------



## belboid (Mar 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what if there both teams are oxbridge? i always pick cambridge over oxford.


I just hope Paxo sneers a lot. The other rules come to the fore, but the important thing is that the loser does really shit, so they cant get a best runners up spot.


sojourner said:


> You forgot one - if they 'read' rather than 'study' they're disqualified under the Complete Fucking Wankers Act


They are allowed to say 'I'm reading Film', but otherwise, you are correct


----------



## Maggot (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking forward to the final tonight.  There's a documentary about UC on before it at 7pm.


----------



## belboid (Mar 19, 2012)

But they still wont have found the footage of that other Manchester team who answered 'Trotsky' to every question, the buggers


----------



## Maggot (Mar 19, 2012)

Why is BBC2 showing an episode of Coast when it's supposed to be a University Challenge documentary?


----------



## belboid (Mar 19, 2012)

cracking final, got a bit tense towards the end, but the wonderous northerners held out.

Wonder if Burke knows Tom (Masterchef runner-up), both about the same age n from the same town...


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2012)

Thought Pembroke might have caught them at one point. The presentation was quite painful to watch.


----------



## belboid (Mar 19, 2012)

We turned off as soon as the parasite turned up. Lazy shit couldn't even be bothered to go to Manchester for the presentation


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 19, 2012)

Manchester had the stronger team, four brains against two for Pembroke College. They really needed another Pugh in the team. Not to mention a Barney McGrew.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 19, 2012)

Well done Manchester!  Deserved winners.



belboid said:


> cracking final, got a bit tense towards the end, but the wonderous northerners held out.
> 
> Wonder if Burke knows Tom (Masterchef runner-up), both about the same age n from the same town...


 I know a Tom Burke.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 19, 2012)

Almost got tense for a bit but not really. Entertaining enough.

That was a wonderfully awkward presentation. Who was the bloke in the platinum wig?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2012)

Well we were on the edge of our couch - and I did actually scream at the end   Fuckin GERRIN Manchester!!!


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 20, 2012)

Was the final shorter than a normal heat? So that parasitic worm who couldn't even be arsed to attend could be wheeled in.
What a sycophantic. Wanker paxo is.
The right team won tho. Yay mancs!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 20, 2012)

sojourner said:


> Well we were on the edge of our couch - and I did actually scream at the end  Fuckin GERRIN Manchester!!!


 
Makes yer feel proud. Fuck off Oxbridge.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2012)

up the mancs etc!


----------



## peterkro (Mar 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> But they still wont have found the footage of that other Manchester team who answered 'Trotsky' to every question, the buggers


Wasn't it Marx? I looked and can't find it either.

(apparently it was  "Che Guevara", "Marx", "Trotsky" or "Lenin", I laughed my arse off when I watched that).


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2012)

fucking A


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 20, 2012)

I've just come second in a pub quiz to the Mckenna guy from this years M'cr team, only beat us by half a point!


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2012)

ooh, he was the one who actually looked like a normal person!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 21, 2012)

belboid said:


> ooh, he was the one who actually looked like a normal person!


 
I was looking at him thinking I knew him from somewhere, but couldn't place it until my mate spotted him too. Still got a bottle of red though.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 21, 2012)

belboid said:


> But they still wont have found the footage of that other Manchester team who answered 'Trotsky' to every question, the buggers


Wasn't that when ButchersApron appeared on Mastermind?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 22, 2012)

I was on the Irish rip-off version. I even got to meet Kevin Myers.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 22, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Wasn't that when ButchersApron appeared on Mastermind?


 
No, his team answered "Makhno" to every question.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 22, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> I was on the Irish rip-off version. I even got to meet Kevin Myers.


 
Blackboard Jungle?

I was rooting for Manchester the whole competition, glad they won!


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 22, 2012)

N_igma said:


> Blackboard Jungle?
> 
> !


 
Challenging Times.

It was based on the University Challenge model, but sponsored by the Irish Times. Did you see what they did there?


----------



## N_igma (Mar 22, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Challenging Times.
> 
> It was based on the University Challenge model, but sponsored by the Irish Times. Did you see what they did there?


 
Genius!


----------

